# Solid Wood Desktop price



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

I am looking to build my own desk and have been quoted a price of £265 for a piece of 23mm finished oak 1500mm x 750mm.

Can anyone advise if this is a decent price or should I be looking at another supplier

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I think the problem with your project is that most suppliers only do up to 600mm in width as the norm for oak sheets. 
I built a kitchen table using oak but went with reclaimed oak planks as I found that a piece of oak the size you want was not just difficult to obtain unless your in the trade but also flipping expensive. 
The way to look at this is that you are building a desk out of solid oak and it will last a hundred years, the laminate is not going to fade or peel. 
If your whole project is coming in under 500 quid I think its worth it for such a piece of furniture.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Vossman said:


> I think the problem with your project is that most suppliers only do up to 600mm in width as the norm for oak sheets.
> 
> I built a kitchen table using oak but went with reclaimed oak planks as I found that a piece of oak the size you want was not just difficult to obtain unless your in the trade but also flipping expensive.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that it won't be a single piece as such but oak planks here is the Web page I got the quote from https://sitstanddesktops.co.uk/product/custom-solid-wood-desktop/

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

As above, oak will be comparatively expensive, to be fair most timber isn't cheap these days. Should last a lifetime though. I am contemplating getting an office desk made for my study but it would need to be curved and the best part of 300cm long to fit the room as I envisage it working!


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

ollienoclue said:


> As above, oak will be comparatively expensive, to be fair most timber isn't cheap these days. Should last a lifetime though. I am contemplating getting an office desk made for my study but it would need to be curved and the best part of 300cm long to fit the room as I envisage it working!


That doesn't sound cheap !!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Taxboy said:


> That doesn't sound cheap !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


The joys of having a study with 1 curved wall! At the moment I am on a collection of IKEA stuff, by the time you have a PC tower, triple monitors and a laptop out on it, plus the ancillary stuff there is not that much real estate left to fight with.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

ollienoclue said:


> The joys of having a study with 1 curved wall! At the moment I am on a collection of IKEA stuff, by the time you have a PC tower, triple monitors and a laptop out on it, plus the ancillary stuff there is not that much real estate left to fight with.


I can imagine... You don't live in a Martello tower do you 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

